# i shot a 6 point and a doe..



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i shot a 6 point and a doe on the second day of pas season! ill post pics later today.. :sniper:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks guys forthe comments. i posted 2 pics of the buck on my personal gallery. feel free to leave some comments... thaks bigbuck144


----------

